# Angleton, TX, f, momma dog



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

She is at a very high kill shelter, I hope someone can help her.











http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14624862
More About 09-65-1026
OUR SITE IS FOR THE PURPOSE OF HELPING FIND MISSING LOVED ONES OR FOR RESCUE GROUPS TO HELP SAVE FROM OUR FACILITIES. WE DO NOT ADOPT TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. VERY SWEET, SCARED MOMMA DOG THAT ABANDONED AS WELL AS PUPPIES. SHE IS NURSING OTHER PUPPIES FROM ANOTHER MOM AT THIS TIME DUE TO OTHER MOM DIED. SHE HAS THREE OF HER PUPS HERE , BUT ARE OLD ENOUGH AND ON THEIR OWN. IF CAN HELP, PLEASE CONTACT ASAP. ALL VACCINATED AND WORMED. CAME IN 9-9-09 CONTACT BY 9-14-09

Brazoria County Sheriffs Office
Angleton, TX
979-388-2265


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Help, any rescue groups in the area? She is a lovely girl, doesn't have much time - and caring for another Mom's babies too, how sweet is that? 

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the bridge


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I emailed some TX Rescues about her. Hopefully there's one that can help.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

there's one heartbreaking story after another. i'm hoping and praying there is someone that can help her.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm hoping the same thing. 

I also requested information from the shelter about her puppies.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This girl is so giving to help someone elses babies is there no one that will help her?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

This is the email I received regarding Mama and her pups.

PLEASE, Can't someone help her and her pups?!!?!?!?!?!?!

_I don't have anyone for her and her puppies yet, and they are fixing to be put down. She is nursing a litter that came in because the mom was killed, and she has her puppies that are the tan with black faces and a couple of brindle... that are here as well. PLEASE... if you can help with any, please contact me back, her time is very short. Trying to hold her long as I can. She has been here for weeks already and I don't know how much longer I will be able to . Thank you so so much for the help with the emails.... Wish us luck._


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

SHe needs to be at the top!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Word is being spread in the TX Rescue community about this girl and all the puppies.

Keep your fingers crossed and pray that someone, somewhere can help them all.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any news on this girl?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Just received an email from Angleton shelter. 

Mama is getting very depressed.

Please is there anyone who can help her and these puppies?????


----------



## GSDMaya (Apr 15, 2009)

Any news from AGSDR?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Nothing yet.. I contacted the shelter and there's been no definite committments on Mama or the 2 litters of pups and their time is running out.


----------



## GSDMaya (Apr 15, 2009)

Really....no news from them?! They must have had enough from us for this month, lol.

We need a rescue to commit! If not, no one is going to help!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

How many puppies are there (total)? Are they all GSD's or a mix? Are there any pictures? Are all the pups with Momma?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Mama dog is surrogate for a nursing litter of 5 small breed mix pups whose mother was killed.

Mama has her own pups (I think 5) that are 8-9 weeks old. I have pictures of Mama's pups but I'm hesitant to post them since they may not be PB GSD.


----------



## cailin77 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just an idea... but is there any way to get news coverage on her? She would make a great story... maybe it would get the attention of someone who can help her!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I will pass that along.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Can't anyone help this family? I'm praying for them!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Up you go


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Bump for this sweet momma


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Fingers are crossed that someone can help. 

Tammy from this shelter will do whatever she possibly can to help these dogs. 

She's wonderful to work with. 

Please.. someone.. help for this Mom and her extended family?????


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Has anyone called to check on this girl?


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

she's still listed


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, she's still there. She and the pups are ok for right now.. there may be some help on the horizon although transport might take some juggling.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------

